# staining rough sawn cedar



## bmilhansen (Apr 3, 2013)

I am in the process of drying some fresh rough sawn cedar for a pergola. I have an extra piece that is dry so i tested the stain on it, and it doesnt seem to be excepting the stain very well, its like the color just sits on top and never soaks in. Im using sherwin williams semi transparent exterior woodscapes. Any idea as to why its not staining well? I did not sand or pressure wash it.


I stained my cedar fence with the same stuff and it went on perfect, so i cant figure out why the lumber isnt taking it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the clue in you problem is in your first sentence. The wood needs to be dry before it will stain well.


----------



## bmilhansen (Apr 3, 2013)

The piece I tested it on is at 10percent MC, so I figured that would be dry enough, especially for an exterior stain


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK so the wood being wet wasn't it. I'm wondering if you thoroughly stirred the stain. Sometimes the stain sets in a warehouse so long the pigment turns almost hard as a rock in the bottom of the can. If you have another container you can pour the stain out into you might check to see if there is any solids in the bottom of the can. If that isn't it I would see what Sherwin Williams says. To me that would indicate a bad batch.


----------



## bmilhansen (Apr 3, 2013)

that might be, i guess ill take it back when i get back from vacation in a couple weeks. thanks for the help


----------

